# Tag from this morning...



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

wow beautiful! That 2nd pic is perfect, it shows the true soul of a golden! ♥


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Beautiful red head!


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

just gorgeous!


----------



## flmtrain (Aug 16, 2012)

He is a beautiful boy! I love the red color, same as my Golden. Best wishes on his health, hope and pray all works out.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's beautiful!!! Hopefully you can get to the bottom of his health issue.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

PERFECT !!! Just perfect...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful!! Thanks so much for sharing! I hope everything turns out alright! Good luck!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Stunning photos of a beautiful Golden. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful photos, really hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

He's simply gorgeous ! Sending good thoughts you get to the bottom of his health issues.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

all I can say is WOW. Stunning, simply stunning.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is stunning. Love the smile vs the serious


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stunning pictures of your goregous boy Tag. I hope he'll be feeling better very soon.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just gorgeous. Love the look of his coat in the sunlight. Hoping you get some resolution on the health questions.


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

Your doggie is beeeaaauuutiful. : )


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful!! I hope you get answers soon. Seeing Tagg makes me miss by big red curly boys who are waiting for me at the Bridge.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tagg is gorgeous! Hope you find out what is going on with him!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!! Both of those shots are PERFECT. Tagg certainly doesn't look under the weather...hopefully you'll have an answer soon regarding the elevated white cell count!


Pete


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Gorgeous red head my fave


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind comments. I do love this boy and he makes it so easy to take pictures of him, cuz he likes to pose.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is a looker,hope you find the answer.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

Wish I could see your pictures...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautifull!! He looks so much like Jack it's scarry.Praying you find out what's wrong


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Laura


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

been wondering about my beautiful boy...I missed posts about his health! i'll have to check your old posts


----------

